# Routan vs Grand Caravan



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

I've never owned a domestic product (i'm in Canada, everything is foreign







).
Anyway... i've owned a toyota celica and a GTI and now a jetta wagon tdi, and also have a 96 civic (very good car, but I just don't like it).
I had a Grand Caravan from Friday to Saturday morning, the SXT with camera, dvd, swivel seats, etc.... did not have leather.
I've never owned a van or SUV or anything bigger than a 4 cylinder. So driving this van home was a different experience. 
It was very easy to put car seats on the captain chairs, better than the jetta wagon







.
After that was done we went to a family members house about 50 kms away, it was windy and blowing snow. It was perfect timing to verify wind noise, driveability in the snow, etc. 
this van is brand new, with 50 kms on it. Everytime i went over a bump it sounded like i was driving my "13 year civic"!!!!!
All the materials cheap and hard plastic, BUT it had all these electronic extras that I do not need and can not fix if something goes wrong-which it will. However I did like the power side doors and tailgate.
So I returned it and told them I would think about it, and went to VW to try the Routan. WOW!!!! What a difference in driving, fit and finish and looks.
For everyone here that says that it's the same as the Grand Caravan, please drive both and do it as closely together as possible to really tell the difference!!!!
My last and final van i'm going to drive is the Sienna because it has AWD, and i would like to see what that has to offer.
But even though the Routan is more expensive than the Grand Caravan, I will most likely go with the Routan and definitely not the Caravan.
Sorry for the rant!!!!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan vs Grand Caravan (nigel_miguel)*

good reveiw and I agree completely .


----------



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Routan vs Grand Caravan (2008cc)*

I've driven the Sienna, very good van, very well finished and very well behaved on the road.
I would love to buy the Routan but i'm concerned that VW will drop it any day now.
Considering they've stopped production on it.
Will they support it?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Routan vs Grand Caravan (nigel_miguel)*

Of course they will support it - VW is not going anywhere, they are in North America to stay.


----------



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Routan vs Grand Caravan (feels_road)*

i know that VW will be here for the long haul. I'm just concerned with Routan. How will it be around for?
I don't want to buy if 6 months from now (do to economic reasons), they cancel the model.
If someone can reassure me on this, I will probably by one.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan vs Grand Caravan (nigel_miguel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nigel_miguel* »_i know that VW will be here for the long haul. I'm just concerned with Routan. How will it be around for?
I don't want to buy if 6 months from now (do to economic reasons), they cancel the model.
If someone can reassure me on this, I will probably by one.


There was a report that in US News and World Report that there were 29,500 Routan's built thus far. So many that Volkswagen instructed Chrysler to temporarily suspend production. Since the Routan came out this past fall, only 4,553 were sold through the end of February so Volkswagen is sitting on quite a supply. My guess is the only Routans we'll see in 2010 will be leftover 2009 models. At the current rate of sales, VW should have a 2 1/2 year supply at present.








Regardless, I wouldn't let that stop me from purchasing one if I was in the market for a new minivan.


_Modified by papa_vw at 10:07 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## drslav (May 22, 2005)

stay away from both of these. its nicer finish than caravan but it is still a caravan underneath.I cant believe volks did this. did you see how fast daimler pulled out from this deal? trust me i am a tech and i drive a 97 jetta. every day i struggle to tell customers that their caravan needs work...go with sienna or honda van. much better product less breakdowns. stay away from domestic....just honest opinion


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (drslav)*

Amen brother....... When it all comes crashing down ... The Honda can sleep 3 in the back and you can use the nice thick mid seats around the trash can fire while heating your pork and beans.
I bet the deck out SEL - Routan at a list of 44,000.00 can be purchased for under 25K.
Nice if your in the market!
HORRIDO


----------



## nigel_miguel (Aug 3, 2007)

so i bought a van.... the Odyssey!
It was the Van that I didn't intend to purchase
I get it on tuesday. we'll see how it goes.


----------

